# [Q] Recovery



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

So how long do you think until we see some clockwork mod ports. To the prime? Is anyone working on it?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

As soon as the bootloader is unlocked. Also, not to be "that guy" but the dev section is for releases only. This needs to be moved yo general.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my bad. Go ahead and move it then.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

